# Where are the OHKO stones?



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

This rock looks fantastic but I havent seen them in any LFS or online searches. 
Does anybody have a source they would be willing to share? shippable preferred but im sure people might benefit if local sources were suggested as well.

thanks,
-Jim


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

They have some at Aquaforest in San Francisco but there were selling it for $2 a pound. Well lets say thats better than Hong Kong where they were selling the exact rock (ADA brand) for $10 a stone.

It feels very weird, feels fake but it isn't. Its like a rubbery texture, lightweight, and just strange.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

It also breaks apart nicely and rather easily.
It's like hard clay.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

wow they sound so cool... lightweight so that would help when shipping them.. Aquaforest, I'm not suprised, this shop looks outstanding and I hope its continued success will pave the way for others like it to spring up across the country. I'm tempted to buy a plane ticket and ship myself to San Fran to spend my life savings  

anyone else have other sources they wouldnt mind sharing?


----------



## Kharn (Nov 9, 2004)

For those living in Europe,, you can get Aquaristic to order OHKO ( Dragon ) stones from this site..

http://www.aquadeco.com/english.html

I just got 75 kg deliverd in diffrent sizes and i have to say they look awesome.

according to aquadeco they can deliver up to 1,5 meters pillars of ohko stones

the shipping would probably be devestating to the US though 

Good Luck

Jimmy


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

Kharn said:


> For those living in Europe,, you can get Aquaristic to order OHKO ( Dragon ) stones from this site..
> 
> http://www.aquadeco.com/english.html
> 
> ...


haha.. great! now we are getting somewhere.. I wonder if the shipping would be less than a plane ticket to SF. 

this will be helpful to any European looking them tho, thanks.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Why not call AF and see if they will ship?
They ship tanks.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

